# do gut piles scare deer



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you gut your deer where it falls or more it away from your hunting spot. I was told by some that it would scare deer away. Others told me that they don't matter be the deer away from stand and hut it there. They said they have hunted the next day and deer coming in and shift the pile and are not spoked. What do you think


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

around here the coyotes clean them up over night. I don't think it matters much.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

would not gut it close to your stand, drag of a little just in case, like weasel said the yotes should take care of it


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i put a gamecam on a gutpile once and the deer could care less. they ate all around it and carried on as racoons and possum was there eating the pile.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never seen a deer pay any attention to a gut pile


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd rather not have coyote's feeding near my stands. I drag them out and gut closer to the road. I don't think its a big deal but I like an undisturbed area.








Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I shot a doe that was standing right next to its mothers gut pile. I don't think it matters.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think it really matters. I have killed a deer and cleaned it within 50 yrds of my stand and had deer come in the very next day. they have to live in the wild where death is just a part of there lives.

now there was this one time I had to take a dump while bow hunting. I went about 100 yrds from my stand and buried it. 2 deer came working there way to me. I watched them for about 1/2 hour, they got about 5 or 10 yrds from where I had took the dump and they both just up and bolted down through the woods. so they do not like the human body waste. but they don't seem to mind a gut pile laying in the woods.
sherman


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> now there was this one time I had to take a dump while bow hunting. I went about 100 yrds from my stand and buried it. 2 deer came working there way to me. I watched them for about 1/2 hour, they got about 5 or 10 yrds from where I had took the dump and they both just up and bolted down through the woods. so they do not like the human body waste. but they don't seem to mind a gut pile laying in the woods.
> sherman


just made me LAUGH OUT LOUD while another student was presenting her capstone project


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

treytd32 said:


> just made me LAUGH OUT LOUD while another student was presenting her capstone project


Hey! Keep your mind on the business at hand, durn ya! 

I read a post on another forum where a successful bowhunter took an entrenching tool and buried the gut pile thinking that he could then do some predator (meaning 'yote) hunting. What showed up? More deer!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

It would be good to take the guts away only because of the yotes if they are a problem in your area. They are at our place. I have killed a deer a day or to after a kill in the same spot as where it dropped where only the scent and blood were.
I heard that the deer will actually eat the corn from the stomach in a pile.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I shot a year n a half doe 2 weeks ago ,she ran about 20yds n piled up...I did a heart shot....My question is before I shot her I had like 15 deer near my area and after I shot n gutted her I have only seen 3 deer...The pile was gone in 1 day...This being said would the deer stay away due to the coyotes eating the guts? I would see deer everyday @ 7:30 am and again @ 5:20pm.....Maybe the RUT is changing the pattern.......Any help starting to get frustrated....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd blame the rut more than anything else. I have pics from a gut pile with yotes and later that same night deer walking right by the pile. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I've crapped 25 yds in front of my ground blind.. I then started to pack my stuff up to leave and low and behold a small 8 came right up to it and started smelling it..... point is I don't think it matters much..


----------

